# Fusion Telefonica



## celia50 (Nov 4, 2010)

Can we have Telefonica Fusion + without a contract ? We like to pay the bill monthly instead of direct debit,has anyone got the Fusion package ?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Not to my knowledge.

What's wrong with DD in Spain? Much safer than in UK because you can reclaim the debit if something goes wrong.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

It is now Movistar (although still the same company) and you need a contract for Fusion. 

Easy to pay by direct debit. You can receive your bills electronically by email if you prefer that.


----------



## el pescador (Mar 14, 2013)

Talking of which.
Are movistar going to have Bein sports on their platform as they show the champions league??
Haven't signed up to the football package yet because its still a mystery what's going on lol.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Movistar have merged with Canal Plus so I imagine that'll be the package they'll be providing


----------



## el pescador (Mar 14, 2013)

That football package has La liga games plus a mix of other leagues plus i presume the main game of the week.
Doesn't have CL games or the Europa though unless they get Bein like they did with GOL2 last season.
Their football package has gone up from 15 euros a month to 25!!


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

According to this Bein will be the only package to provide CL football, and it will be available through various providers from 1st August:

¿Cómo ver el fútbol en la temporada 2015-2016?

Although it doesn't mention Movistar directly, you'd imagine it'll be available. We'll have to wait and see...


----------



## el pescador (Mar 14, 2013)

Chopera said:


> According to this Bein will be the only package to provide CL football, and it will be available through various providers from 1st August:
> 
> ¿Cómo ver el fútbol en la temporada 2015-2016?
> 
> Although it doesn't mention Movistar directly, you'd imagine it'll be available. We'll have to wait and see...


Thanks.
A week to go for our season and i tend to like to have it all in place.

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## slaureyns (Aug 3, 2015)

el pescador said:


> Thanks.
> A week to go for our season and i tend to like to have it all in place.
> 
> :fingerscrossed:


if you guys find out do let me know as I am moving to Valencia area end of August and want to be able to set my internet/TV so I can enjoy the season with no problems


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

el pescador said:


> Talking of which.
> Are movistar going to have Bein sports on their platform as they show the champions league??
> Haven't signed up to the football package yet because its still a mystery what's going on lol.


Bein Sports Espana is only available on some cable companies.
Not yet on Movistar...and probably unlikely since it is competing with Movistars Canal+ for subscribers


Have Bein Sports Espana got CL rights in Spain this year? (edit ah yes, antenna 3 have free rights to a game or two a week (previously on TVE, and Bein Espana have pay rights)

Bein Sport Espana will have different right to Bein Sports MENA (Middle East and North Africa).
MENA have all EPLS live, and all Champs League live this season.




Chopera said:


> Movistar have merged with Canal Plus so I imagine that'll be the package they'll be providing


Not so much a merger, more a take over / buy out


----------



## el pescador (Mar 14, 2013)

Deal agreed but no details yet released.
If they didn't do a deal with Movistar how would they pay the money to UEFA?


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2015)

celia50 said:


> Can we have Telefonica Fusion + without a contract ? We like to pay the bill monthly instead of direct debit,has anyone got the Fusion package ?


We have a fusion package with Movistar. No contracts anymore as the rules changed early on in the year. All fusion products are "sin permanencia" 

You can ask any Movistar shop to adjust your account so they send you a "factura" (bill) which then you can pay at the bank/post office but beware they will cut you off if pay your bill late without any warning.

Movistar Fusión ahora es sin permanencia (o casi)

Hope this helps?


----------



## celia50 (Nov 4, 2010)

nigelk said:


> We have a fusion package with Movistar. No contracts anymore as the rules changed early on in the year. All fusion products are "sin permanencia" You can ask any Movistar shop to adjust your account so they send you a "factura" (bill) which then you can pay at the bank/post office but beware they will cut you off if pay your bill late without any warning. Movistar Fusión ahora es sin permanencia (o casi) Hope this helps?


Many thanks for your reply,we have our first Fusion + factura which is paid at our bank and decided to 'domiciliar' so not to miss payment date or surcharges '


----------

